# Backflow Prevention and Testing



## jar546 (Feb 9, 2011)

IRC 2503.8.2 Requires testing.

Are you present for testing or do you just ask for paperwork from the installer?


----------



## fatboy (Feb 9, 2011)

The test results must come from a CO State certified backflow tester.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 9, 2011)

Has to be performed by a licensed plumber.  I think the water authority also only accepts results from approved testers.

Honestly though, never required the paperwork.  I would never foresee asking to be present, although I did get reports from one guy doing the testing that stuff was getting taged that hadn't been inspected.  He went to do a test on RPZ on a fire main and the guts were missing.  When he told the owner.. the owner accused him of stealing it... Glad I wasn't there!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 11, 2011)

JAR,

Are you talking about annual testing? Don't have my book here. We don't enforce (yet) the annual testing. I think it is done by third party and the results are sent to the Utilities dept.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think public works gets a copy when a test has been preformed by a third party. As code enforcer, I pick up thier illegal signs in the right-of-way and off of utility poles, must be the only way they can get a job testing back-flow devices? I would accept paper work if provided and file it with the annual fire sprinkler inspection copies that I get 20% of the time.


----------



## FredK (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't require testing.  All would go to the two seperate water districts if they required a test/re-test.


----------



## ccbuilding (Feb 28, 2011)

Require testing by certified 3rd party. Must have copy of approved test record before issuing c of o. Yearly inspections required. The water authority keeps track of when inspections are due, and keeps harrassing them until the tests are done and certified.


----------



## Mule (Feb 28, 2011)

We are so lucky in our jurisdiction! the water department is a separate entity and our building department doesn't have to jack with water taps, sewer taps, irrigation installations or backflow testing! It sure is nice!


----------



## Moscow (Feb 28, 2011)

Here before any CO for the project is givin and there is a backflow on the service or any fixture as needed they have to get it tested by a state approved tester and all paper work is given to me. Then they have to be tested every year after that and all paper work goes to the water department. The water department notifys the owner that it needs to be tested and if they don't get it tested then we have the right to shut their water off. hasn't happend yet but time will only tell


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 30, 2018)

IPC 312.1 says the permit holder is responsible for tests and inspections. 
What if the permit holder is the contractor and is long gone after a year? After the CO there is no permit or permit holder.
Does PA have a certification for testing backflow prevention?
How is this enforced if the building is on a well?


----------

